#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ κατόχων μελετητικών πτυχίων

## Xάρης

Σύμφωνα με πρόσφατη απόφαση της ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ, από 01.01.2015 και οι κάτοχοι μελετητικών πτυχίων εκτός των εργοληπτών θα πληρώνουν ετήσια συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ.

Θεωρώ τις συνδρομές αυτές που απαιτεί το ΤΕΕ, μη ανταποδοτικές και κατ' επέκταση απαράδεκτες και μη σύμφωνες και με τον Ν.4314/14 που καταργεί τις υποχρεωτικές συνδρομές στα επιμελητήρια όλης της χώρας.
Αλλά φαίνεται ότι το ΤΕΕ και η ΔΕ αυτού αδυνατεί να συμμορφωθεί προς τα μηνύματα των καιρών και της κοινωνίας, στρεφόμενη κατά των μελών του προσπαθώντας αγωνιωδώς να βρει πόρους για να συντηρήσει έναν ακόμα κρατικοδίαιτο μηχανισμό.

Με την παρούσα ανάρτηση θα ήθελα ακόμα να ενημερώσω όσους είχαν μελετητικά πτυχία τα οποία έχουν λήξει και δεν επιθυμούν να τα ανανεώσουν, να μην πληρώσουν τις συνδρομές γι αυτά που θα δουν στον λογαριασμό τους στο mytee.gr αλλά να καταθέσουν υπεύθυνη δήλωση στο ΤΕΕ της περιφέρειάς τους όπου θα δηλώνουν τη λήξη και μη ανανέωση του πτυχίου τους.
Το παραπάνω είναι η προφορική ενημέρωση που είχα από το ΤΕΕ/ΤΚΜ σε σχετικό ερώτημά μου.

----------


## Γιάννης.Χ.

Κάποιοι είναι στον κόσμο τους, προφανώς είναι της άποψης οτι λεφτά υπάρχουν.
Εκτός πραγματικότητας και ΤΕΕ και ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και ότι άλλο θές.
Αυτή τη στιγμή στην Ελλάδα συμφέρει να είσαι άνεργος με μαύρη εργασία.

- - - Ενημερώθηκε - - -

Και Καλή Χρονιά

----------


## Xάρης

Αν και η επίμαχη απόφαση της ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ δεν έχει μέχρι στιγμής αναρτηθεί στη σχετική ιστοσελίδα του ΤΕΕ, βλ. *ΕΔΩ*, ένας καλός συνάδελφος μου την έστειλε με email και σας την κοινοποιώ.
Στη σελίδα *54* αυτής, υπάρχει η *απόφ.Γ4/Σ28/2014* η οποία αναφέρει:*Απαλλαγή Εισφορών Μελετητών που Συμμετέχουν σε Στελέχωση Μελετητικής Εταιρείας η οποία καταβάλει εισφορές στο ΤΕΕ* 

Η Δ. Επιτροπή, μετά από εισήγηση (αρ. πρωτ. 406/11-11-2014 -§3.4)των παρισταμένων προϊσταμένων των Διευθύνσεων Επαγγελματικής Δραστηριότητας και Οικονομικών Υπηρεσιών κ.κ. Ν. Παναγιωτόπουλου, και Α. Κουρτέση, αποφασίζει κατά πλειοψηφία την επέκταση της εφαρμογής της με αρ. Α17/Σ45/2007 Απόφασής της, η οποία αφορούσε την καταβολή συνδρομών για εργολήπτες που στελεχώνουν εργοληπτικές επιχειρήσεις και στους Μελετητές οι οποίοι στελεχώνουν Μελετητικές Εταιρείες οι οποίες είναι εγγεγραμμένες στο ΤΕΕ και καταβάλλουν τις αναλογούσες εισφορές σύμφωνα με τη με τη αρ. Δ16γ/01/37/Γ/27.01.2014 Κοινή Απόφαση των Υπουργών Οικονομίας & Οικονομικών και Περιβάλλοντος, Χωροταξίας και Δημοσίων Έργων. 

Ο Γρ. Γρηγοριάδης, Μέλος Δ.Ε. ψηφίζει ΛΕΥΚΟ.

Η απόφαση αυτή αναφέρεται σε απαλλαγή των μελετητών που συμμετέχουν σε στελέχωση μελετητικής εταιρείας.
Εμμέσως πλην σαφώς προκύπτει ότι οι μελετητές που *δεν* συμμετέχουν σε στελέχωση μελετητικής εταιρείας οφείλουν συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ!
Όμως, από τη νομοθεσία, βλ. *ΥΑ.Δ16γ.01.37.Γ (ΦΕΚ180/Β/30.01.2004) - Αναπροσαρμογή εισφορών ΤΕΕ*, δεν προκύπτει κάτι τέτοιο (συνδρομή στο ΤΕΕ) για τα *φυσικά πρόσωπα* μελετητές αλλά και εργολήπτες. 
Συνδρομή οφείλουν μόνο οι εταιρίες!

*Ποια είναι η νομοθεσία (νόμος, ΠΔ, ΥΑ) την οποία αγνοώ και στην οποία στηρίχτηκε η ΔΕ του ΤΕΕ για να επιβάλλει συνδρομή στα φυσικά πρόσωπα μελετητές και εργολήπτες;*
Όποιος γνωρίζει ας απαντήσει παρακαλώ.

Βεβαίως τίθεται το ερώτημα προς όσους ψήφισαν την εν λόγω απόφαση για λόγους "_συμμόρφωσης με την επιταγή του νόμου_" σε τι διαφέρει το σκεπτικό τους από το σκεπτικό του Σελλιανάκη, προέδρου του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ, που στο όνομα της συμμόρφωσης με τις επιταγές του νόμου επέβαλε τις αυξημένες εισφορές του ΤΣΜΕΔΕ και έστειλε τα στοιχεία όσων συναδέλφων χρωστούν στο ΚΕΑΟ;

----------

